# ABA/3ME engine code?



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

:banghead:i purchased a 2.0 tall block from a 1995 jetta, while dissasembling it, (i will be using the head off my 84 GTI,) i couldnt find an "ABA" stamp any where, i pulled the oil pan and the block has oil squirters, but looks like there could be a casting mark on the crank. could this be a "franken-motor" should i be worried, and spend my money i know difinitivly is an ABA or is the 2.0 marking reassurance enough that the swap will continue smoothly?

any ways... everything is definitally made in mexico, its just the "3me" markings that are throwing me off, making me kind of worried.... but the oil squirters are reassuring...

idk, asking for advice, any input helps.
:beer::beer:


----------



## ((a.v.))mk-1 (Dec 10, 2010)

just found this site, sorry for wasting forum space.



http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...soft:*:IE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7ADFA_en&tbs=isch:1


:biggrinsanta:


----------

